# Lowrance problems? Tell me about it please



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

How many of you good OGF folks have experienced a problem with a Lowrance Product?

These products are not inexpensive and they should stand behind their products.
One note to mention. If you buy a 1 month old lowrance product from a buddy, a previous boat owner, whatever, you have NO warranty. I called Lowrance and asked how to transfer the warranty and their reply was "we don't do that".

I bought a 6 month old boat from someone and it had a 520 and a 510. The 520 has been at Lowrance since September 15th and Lowrance has told us "two more weeks" or "3 more weeks" since September.
Hogwash!


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

I have had problems with just about every Lowrance product I've ever owned..........but I will say their customer service has been very fast anytime I have had an issue!
On another note my 997 SI Humminbird has been flawless from day one! (knock on wood)


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Maybe it's due to the 520 being discontinued (if it is).
They said "we are having problems with the supplier".
So where ever they get the parts from is the issue? 
I still find it hard to believe that it has taken over 2 months to get a seal.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Found this on one of the retail site feedback buttons.
This is a $2300+ unit folks.

Overall Rating: 1 out of 5 1 out of 5
junk, June 26, 2009
By willaman from TN (read all my reviews) (read all my reviews)

Disadvantages: Performance, Quality

"I purchased two HDS 10 units and the first week i went fishing, it rained and both units got water logged and quit. Called Navico and was given ra numbers and beged for help to get me through a tournament. Sent units back, with 72 hr return guarantee, got one 7 days later, one has yet to be seen after three weeks. After 30 years with Lowrance, I'm out, their service is lowsy, looks like I'll have to sue to get my money back, don't want their junk!!!!!"

What is your gender?: Male
What type of products do you most often purchase from Bass Pro?: Fishing
How frequently do you spend time doing outdoor activities?: Often
Would you recommend this product as a gift?: No


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Never owned a Lowrance or an Eagle for that much. My Dad has both on his boat and has had problems with each of them. I have always been a Hummingbird fan. Finally talked him into one this past weekend at Cabelas. Both of the units he has have been sent back due to faults such as leaking but the problem was never fixed right. Never had that problem with a bird and I am on my 4th one now on the 3rd different boat.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I bought my first Lowrance product thirty one years ago. I couldn't count on all my fingers and toes how many Lowrance products I've owned since that first one. I've never had a single issue with any of them.

I've heard a few stories of dependability (not good), since they were bought by Navico, but I haven't had an issue yet.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

I've had several lowrance products. an X65, X85, LCX15MT, 510, 520, and before I bought this boat I bought an HDS5.
Someone stole my X85 and replaced it with their broken X65 (low life thieving SOB).
I've had problems with the LCX15MT and now with the 520.
The LCX15mt screen got hazed really bad and you could barely see anything. I sent it in under warranty. They replaced it with a used unit. It worked for 4 months or so, then started acting up. I sent that one in and they sent me another used unit and within 6 months it messed up. Imagine a scribble line drawn on an etcher sketch, that's what came on the screen and stayed there. I sold the boat and it didn't help my sale price.

Now I've got a 520 that I have never seen 
The previous owner has hounded lowrance but they just give you a canned answer of "2 or 3 more weeks". BS

I've owned a couple of humminbirds also. They weren't the best model but they seemed to work fine. I can't remember ever having a problem with them. Granted they weren't the high dollar units, but they did work.


----------

